# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  >  يا اهل الخبرة

## قطر الندى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مأجورين بمصاب أبي عبد الله عليه السلام
جهازي كثير التعليق ولا اعرف من ايش بس مو فايروس 
 يمكن يحتاج ضغط ملفات تكفون اهل الخبرة اذا ممكن حل لمشكلتي

----------


## قطرة عطاء

وعليكم السلام أخي قطرة ندى 
طرحك للمشكلة ليس دقيقا لم توضح نوع اجهاز وسعته وحجم الملفات المجودة فيه يعني ذاكرته والحجم المستخدم من تلك الدائرة احذف البرامج التي لا تستخدمها والملفات التي لا تحتاج إليها حجم الصوتيات والأفلام المخزنة قد يؤثر أيضا في عملية التشغيل وربما برامج كشف الفيروسات الذي عندك غير قادر على التعرف على كل الأنواع ( مو قوي ) والله العالم 
موفق لكل خير عزيزي

----------


## قطر الندى

شكرا للمرور

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يفرج عن جهازش 
وان شاء الله اتشوفي اله حل

----------

